# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 12] Encodage Base64

## Dark Ryus

Bonjour,

J'utilise pour crypter des mots la dll le lien http://www.rgagnon.com/pbdetails/pb-0258.html. 

Tout fonctionne sur PB9, mais aprs migration sur PB12, l'encodage est diffrent.
Par exemple le mot realhowto, avec PB9 donne cmVhbGhvd3Rv, alors que dans PB12 cela donne cgBlAGEAbABoAG8AdwB0AG8A.

Quand je dcode ce dernier, j'ai comme rsultat : r�e�a�l�h�o�w�t�o�

Je ne comprend pas cette diffrence.

Merci d'avance

----------


## Dark Ryus

Merci beaucoup.

Avant d'encoder mon mot, je l'ai format comme ceci :


```
value = blob(as_motacrypter, EncodingANSI!)
```

a marche !!

 ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):  ::):

----------

